# Ariens ST1032



## cyprusrom (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello,
I have an Ariens ST1032, Model No. 924102, S/N 000408. Everything was working fine, when all of the sudden the auger stopped spinning and the engine would choke every time I would try to engage the auger. Then I saw smoke coming out of where the belt was supposed to be.
I took the cover off, and found one of the belts ripped. Replaced both belts, thinking the belt was the problem, however it seems something is "stuck", which prevents the auger from turning and damages the belt.
My understanding is that it could be either a bearing, or the gearbox( I will take everything apart this week, the temps gonna warm up in mid/high 30's, too cold in below zero).
If a bearing is busted, is about $50. If it is the gearbox(worm-gear set), the price that I found, for the part that is explicitly for my model, is over $400, which makes it not worth the trouble.
Can I replace the gearbox with parts from a different model, maybe even the entire auger/impeller assembly(for example make it a 28" instead of 30")? Is there a place where one could buy "non original" parts?
Thanks!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello cyprusrom, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard.....!

You can always replace them with used parts. Depending where you are located, there are a few members that deal with used Ariens parts including Jackmels, AriensProMike and Sidegrinder.

There are plenty of used 924 units out there, and I believe a lot of the parts are interchangeable including the gearboxes.
As for bearings you can always purchase a equivalent high quality aftermarket bearing for a reasonable price.......


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Is the machine stored in a cold location (outdoors or in an unheated shed or garage)?

If so it's possible the impeller has just frozen up ("frozen" as in prevented from moving by ice, not mechanically frozen). If possible you could try moving it to a warm location to melt any ice that may be present.

Otherwise it could be the auger gearbox, although it's fairly rare for a gearbox to seize... usually the gear teeth get stripped and the auger just doesn't turn.

I looked at an online parts listing which indicated that model had the known-for-trouble aluminum gearbox... but I didn't think that type of gearbox was used on the ST1032? If you could post a photo of the gearbox it might help.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

That Model has the Cast Iron Gearbox. As Elaw stated, it could be frozen. Or possibly a rock or something is jammed in the impeller.


----------



## cyprusrom (Jan 17, 2017)

I thought I had subscribed to the thread, but didn't get any notifications...sorry for the delay, and thank you to everyone that responded. I will post some pictures of the gear box tomorrow.


----------

